# Anybody need a RCBS 30-06 small base die?



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I traded off my Browning BAR 30-06 a couple of years ago, and I no longer have any use for my RCBS small base resizing die set. Anybody have a need or use for them? If so, they are yours. Just shoot me a PM.

I was going to put this in the classifieds, but I wanted to try here first. I don't need or want any cash, just trying to clean out some junk.


----------

